# '90 V8q trans swap



## Alfa75racer (Aug 30, 2006)

I have had my '90 v8q for 3 years now and use it as my winter driver. The only thing I don't like about it is that it is an automatic. I can get my hands on a manual audi 200 turbo trans form a friend for nothing, does anyone know of the compatibility, flywheel and hydraulic system would not be an issue as I could have a flywheel and trans plate adapter made, and I can take care of the clutch system. The only issue I see is that the trans computer feeds info to the ecu on this car, not sure how to get around that. Any Ideas? I could run a mega squirt for the motor, but I am not looking into doing that with this car.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: '90 V8q trans swap (Alfa75racer)*

See here http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...art=0 
you'll need a few other things from a 200 20v or 200 10 quattro like the subframe, tunnel section for the shifter, pedal cluster. Mainly you need to get a hold of a v8q FW $$$$ Also see here http://www.germanautoconnection.com/


----------

